# g.drawString(str, x, y); Schriftgröße?



## Gast! oder Gast? (30. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
g.drawString(str, x, y);
```
 in paint einbaue, dann ist die Schfritgröße immer gleich - und für mich zu klein.
Wie kann ich sie vergrößern?
Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
g.setColor(Color.RED);
```
 kann man farbe ändern, geht das acuh so ähnlich mit der größe?

Hoffe um schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort  Danke im Vorraus

MfG

Gast! oder Gast?


----------



## Creativ (30. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

Ich glaube das kannst du mit der Methode g.setFont(font) machen.
Also z.B. so:

```
Font test = new Font("Arial",Font.BOLD,20);
g.setFont(test);
g.drawString(str,x,y);
```

Damit hättest du jetzt die Schriftart Arial, fett geschrieben und Schriftgröße 20.

Ich hoffe mal das ist so richtig  

Gruß,
Dennis


----------



## Gast (30. Mrz 2008)

ja super  klappt doch  ich habe Font(font) auch gesehen, habs aber nicht geschafft sowas leichtes zu machen... lol naja passiert mal.. danke


----------

